# Another Rides Pic's



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

Went on a good ride. Lot's of deer, doves, grouse, and cows. Bulls bugled all night long.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks quite nice.....elk already in rut?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Mid September is always the approximate rut in Utah. Of course a good cold snap will push them in earlier and hot weather will delay that.

I didn't hear them bugling last week, but they are starting to bunch up and I was seeing bulls mixed with a few cows. Usually in the summer you see large groups of cows and the bulls are in bachlor herds.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

We saw mostly small bulls with the cows. The bigger bulls still haven't joined the cows and started pushing them out yet for the most part. We did see one real good bull in with cows but he was the exception.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those photos look amazing! looking forwards to seeing more!


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

Went scouting this morning. Saw about 10 mature bulls. They were pushing the cows all over and bugling and fighting. Obviously the rut can be hot and cold, but this morning they were rutting pretty hard.


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

I love going out an hearing the Elk Bugle. We filled a spike tag a couple of weekends ago. Now we just need one more!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Two years ago I had one bugle practically in my ear. That's the closest I've been to one bugling and man did it raise the hair on me. Funny enough, my horse wasn't bothered at all but I'm sure he knew the bull was there all along. FYI, that ****** was not 20ft from me when he bugled.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've heard them bugle and cow called a return and had the bulls run right up to my horses. Even while we are stomping thru the timber, not being quiet at all. Bull got with 15 feet before he realized it was a horse and man. I don't hink he cared about the horse. But he wanted nothing to do with me.

Vera, You got one with a archery tag?

I had 9 riders out from South Carolina last weekend. They hauled their horses out to ride in the west for 3 weeks. It was their 7th year coming west. But their first trip to Utah. They told me after riding 5 days and almost 100 miles of trails, That this was their best trip ever. I'm sure some of the reason was that I was able to show them trails vs them just wandering across the mountain. They got to see several Moose, including a nice bull, several herds of elk including some nice 6 point bulls, and lots of mule deer. We truely live in a wonderful area to ride.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been close to elk a lot, even split a herd once. That was the first time I've had one bugle so close to me.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Deer? Cows? Elk bugles?? Man I would have been soooooo dead on that trail ride! My TB is good for a wide range of activites, but he would have killed all involved on your trail ride. Looks beautiful though.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Deer? Cows? Elk bugles?? Man I would have been soooooo dead on that trail ride! My TB is good for a wide range of activites, but he would have killed all involved on your trail ride. Looks beautiful though.


Not only are my boys not afraid, one of them wants to race any critter that's runs off. Kinda funny until a herd of elk jump over what's essentially a cliff....


----------

